# New guy from Western Oregon



## OregonTrapper (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey everybody, just wanted to say "Hi" from Western Oregon. I've always wanted to have a couple hives, and last week at my dads house, we discovered a hive in one of his apple trees. I went down and bought Beekeeping for Dummies and read it cover to cover to see if it would be something I would be interested in. I'M HOOKED!! I captured that hive and it is in it's new home with a full feeder sitting on it as we speak. I'm a trapper, and have access to about 1500 acres of ranchland, so this seems like a natural fit for me. 
-Scott


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to the addiction, Scott. Was the hive in a cavity or external? Sounds like your hooked!  Have fun!

Ed


----------



## G Barnett (May 13, 2012)

Welcome from East Tennessee! Beekeeping has opened my eyes to many new things this year. 
Best of luck


----------



## OregonTrapper (Aug 1, 2012)

It was an external Hive, probably about the size of a Vollyball. I did spy the queen while I was wiring the comb to the frames. Here is a pic:


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Pictures kind of small to tell what's going on. A nice find, though!!! Feed'em up!

Ed


----------



## OregonTrapper (Aug 1, 2012)

There, fixed it


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

oregontrapper said:


> there, fixed it


nice!!!!!!


----------



## Double S (Jul 28, 2012)

From a newbie to another newbie. Welcome to the forum. I'm still in the reading...reading...and reading stage myself. Looks like your doing well. I bought a couple Beek books for my touchpad to read and ordered a book from Dadant in hard copy. I'm a bow hunter from Eastern Washington and I also have a trapper's card but haven't "Used" it. There's a lot of nice and helpful folks on here. 

Simon


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Scott!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Another Oregon beek. Start reading up on swarm trapping on this site, I have a feeling it may just be to your liking. Just keep your traps out of my neighborhood since I have a feeling that you will be better at it than I am. LOL.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to the Site


----------



## G'ville beek (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome Trapper, very nice way to get started, congratulations, You seen Sasquatch? You know Yetti likes honey too, that might be its bees, oh my , well I am just down the way a bit, lots of good information here and always room for another bee keepers point of view and new information on the ways the bees have developed to confuse us or entertain us, heck I am not sure which.


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

Where are you that you have so many acres?! I want! Although I probably wouldn't move from Portland Metro for it. But still... all the exploring I could do...


----------



## OregonTrapper (Aug 1, 2012)

Cris said:


> Where are you that you have so many acres?! I want! Although I probably wouldn't move from Portland Metro for it. But still... all the exploring I could do...



I live just towards the coast from Eugene


----------



## ariana (Aug 9, 2012)

Another hello from Oregon! I'm also in the Portland metro, but I'd love to move coastward one of these days. There's some lovely land out that way.

Keep us posted with more pictures!


----------



## OregonTrapper (Aug 1, 2012)

Gonna head over there this morning with another gallon of syrup, and check on them and see how they are doing. I may add the frames to the top box if they are filling up, but well see. It should be neat to see what they have done over the course of a week.


----------

